# bajante de aireación



## Susiepop

Hi everyone, I'm trying to translate 'bajante de aireación'. I've found the following terms: downpipe, downspout, drainpipe, droplegs, downcomer. However, I'm not satisfied, because when I enter these terms in Google search (picture section), the images that appear are those of drainpipes for rain. What I'm looking for, is one kind of vertical pipe, which conveys air in order to supply air to aeration grids, inside a Wastewater Treatment Plant (WWTP) tank. Can anybody help? I'm a bit desperate.

Here below are some pictures of the item I'm looking for, and one million thanks in advance!!!


----------



## paul355915

¿Hablas de un aeration pipe  or  blower or duct" 

The treatment plant is equipped with blowers to provide air for process aeration and channel mixing.

The aeration pipe was corroded and leaking.


----------



## paul355915

Air Piping 
The aeration piping from the blowers to the point of service was corroded and leaking. Loss of air through this piping was resulting in energy inefficiency. There was also concern that corrosion would impact the air piping to the point that it would become inadequate to deliver the process air required at the aeration basins.


----------



## BryanCr7Know

paul355915 said:


> aeration pipe


Parece que es esa.


----------



## Susiepop

*¡¡¡*Gracias, Paul & Bryan!!! Como sea 'aeration pipe' o 'aeration piping' voy a darme una palmada en la frente, por no haber caído*.* 

A veces, lo más obvio es la respuesta correcta. Voy a Googlear fotos a ver si es eso*,*


----------



## paul355915

http://pipemedic.com/pdfs/High-Temperature-Aeration-Piping-How-Can-I-Rehabilitate-it.pdf


----------



## Susiepop

Hola otra vez, 'aeration pipes' o 'aeration piping' no me convencen porque son muy generales (siento ser perfeccionista): incluirían las bajantes, pero también las tuberías de las parrillas, y otras tuberías que no son bajantes (en vertical).

Los 'blowers' tampoco me sirven, son las soplantes.

'Duct'... no lo tengo tan claro, sigo mirando pero lo anoto.

*¡¡¡*Pero GRACIAS MIL!!!


----------



## Susiepop

Me guardo también el archivo PDF y lo leo mañana


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Susiepop, si no estoy mal, las im*á*genes que diste allá arriba, son "bajante de aireación". Lo que pasa, es que yo pongo eso en Google y me salen otras im*á*genes, no esos tipos de tubos, por ejemplo:















Como ves, fotos que tienen que ver con tuberias del baño.
En cambio, si pongo en Google "aeration piping", me salen *t*uber*í*as parecidas a las que pusiste allá arriba y teniendo en cuenta lo que dices.


Susiepop said:


> it is a kind of vertical pipe, which conveys air in order to supply air to aeration grids, inside a Wastewater Treatment Plant (WWTP) tank.














Yo sigo diciendo que "aeration piping" es una buena traducción.
Mira que hay otro llamado "aeration blowers" pero es otro tipo de m*á*quina, no creo que esa sea la que buscas, lo que tú buscas más, es algo de "tubería".


----------



## paul355915

*Sé que se refiere a los coches pero tal vez te sirva

Separated Gases Downpipe vs. Straight Downpipe*
Am about to replace the exhaust system on my 2004 MSM. Wanted to know if anyone has done a comparison of the pros/cons between the two, HP gain differences, etc. Also, have seen separate stainless J-pipes for sale that replace the cast unit ... anyone try one of these and if so, what are the benefits?


----------



## Susiepop

'*it* is *a *kind of vertical pipe, which conveys air in order to supply air to aeration grids, inside a Wastewater Treatment Plant (WWTP) tank.'

Gracias por la corrección Bryan, no me había dado cuenta 

En cuanto a las dichosas bajantes, sigo pensando y consultando, os comento cuando decida algo. Gracias mil a los dos!!!


----------



## Susiepop

Al final encontré el término en una página web del sector, se puede llamar de dos formas que pongo a continuación por si a alguien le sirve en un futuro:

aeration dropleg

aeration down pipe

De nuevo, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Susiepop

Paul, andabas muy acertado*.*


----------



## Masood

En términos generales (y en mi experiencia) se llaman "_Air (o Aeration) ducts_", sin importar si son verticales, horizontales, etc.
Personalmente, evitaría el uso de _pipe_.
Un saludo


----------



## Susiepop

Gracias, Masood.


----------

